# Okaloosa pier bait



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is any bait around okaloosa


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went twice last week, caught cigar minnows and threadfin herring near the end.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Still there as of this AM...Ms. Pat get 6 gallons of cigs from turbos to spansih / flounder sized...get em while they're here!


----------

